# Sie beißen immer wilder!



## Knurrhahn (6. Juli 2005)

Hi Leute!
Am Wochenende war ich wieder mit 4 Leuten auf der Ostsee unterwegs.
Und ich kann euch sagen, was da oben gerade abgeht, kann man mit Worten nicht wieder geben.
So viele und vor allem große Dorsche wie dort im Moment gefangen werden, habe ich noch nicht erlebt.
Die Platten lassen sich zur Zeit auch nicht betteln ünd konnten auch erfolgreich geangelt werden.
Ein trauriges Erlebnis hatten wir auch .
Am Ende unseres Angeltages trieb noch ein toter Wal am Boot vorbei.
Hier die ersten Bilder.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## ex-elbangler (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

Schöne Bilder#6 

Wie groß ist den die Platte???


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

Sie hatte 49cm und wog 1200g
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## sunny (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

Petri Heil zu diesen schönen Dickköppen #6 .

Wo wart ihr denn unterwegs.


----------



## begga (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

:m applaus für den klodeckel!
wo habt ihr angegriffen?

petri!


----------



## Lotte (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

moin-moin,

ein dickes petri zu den tollen fängen!!! vor allen dingen die dicke scholle hat mich fast vom stuhl gehauen |supergri:m!!!


----------



## Tyron (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

Junge, Junge, dat sind mal Fische.

Die Scholle ist schon ne Hausmarke...

Petri Knurri, super Fänge.


----------



## big mama (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

|schild-g zu dem Traumfang!

Verratet ihr auch, wo ihr die Leos verhaftet habt??


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

Sauber #r 

Man freu ich mich schon auf den Herbst... dann werd ich da auch wieder angeln können :l


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

Na klar verrate ich euch wo die Fische beißen.
Ich bin doch käuflich. |supergri 
Und zwar vor Rerik in 18-20m Tiefe.
Geht nur bei sehr gutem Wetter, da sehr weit draußen.
Ich fahre dort nur mit zwei Booten hin.
Blos kein Risiko eingehen.
Es werden auch noch vereinzelt Hornhechte in 5-8m Wassertiefe gefangen.

Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

Goile Fische #6, für mich wirds wohl vor erst nichts mehr mit Mechendorf es sei denn dies WE wird Angelwetter. Danach muß ich nach Norwegen.  #q    |supergri


----------



## AudiGott1984 (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

Ein großes Petri und nen Glückwunsch zu den Fischen !!


Schöne Fische ! Das kann uns ja glücklich stimmen für den Herbst !



Leider hab ich kein Boot ! Aber vor Rerik ist echt ne geile Ecke ! 


MfG Maik


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

HI AudiGott1984
Kein Boot? |kopfkrat 
Kein Problem, kannst du von mir mieten.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=49289
Gruss Knurri


----------



## Knurrhahn (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

Den Bericht und noch mehr Bilder findet ihr dort.
Gruss Knurri!
http://www.knurris-angeltouren.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=34&Itemid=50


----------



## Hamburgspook (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

Moin,

@Knurrhahn, Petri zu den Fängen.

18-20 Meter Wassertiefe, wie weit ist das ca. von der Küste entfernt bei Rerik ?

Mit den Booten wirklich nur bei 1-2 Windstärken zu erreichen, oder ?

Gehört zu den Booten dann auch die Schwimmweste ?
Oder selber mitbringen ?

Hört sich auf jeden Fall Mal vielversprechend an. 

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## Tuempelteddy (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

Moin Knurri,

man wat goile Fische #6 #6 

Von wo aus startet ihr denn? Ich habe nur die Möglichkeit entweder von Kühlungsborn aus oder vom Salzhaff? Was wäre da günstiger? Das Seegebiet vor Rerik ist ja nicht ganz so klein.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Knurrhahn (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

@Hamburgspook

Die Fanggründe liegen 8-10km von der Küste entfernt.
Schwimmwesten gehören natürlich zur Ausstattung der Boote dazu.
Ohne lasse ich keinen aufs Wasser und lasse mir das auch unterschreiben.
Ein Telefon sollte auch dabei sein.

@Tuempelteddy

Von Kühlungsborn aus wäre es am kürzesten.
Wie schwer ist dein Boot?
In Keksdorf kann man auch sein Boot ins Wasser bringen, parken kann man dort von 6-22Uhr direkt am Strand.
Dort ist es auch möglich mit den Trailer das Bot direkt ins Wasser zu schieben,aber wie gesagt es sollte nicht zu schwer sein da
der Strand sehr weich ist.
Gruss Knurri


----------



## Tuempelteddy (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

*Danke für die Info Knurri!*

Mein Boot liegt so bei 800 kg, da wird's nichts mit Slippen, wenn der Untergrund nicht richtig fest ist. Dafür macht es aber 24 Meilen, so dass ein etwas längere Anfahrt bei gutem Wetter kein Problem ist. In welche Gefilde sollte ich mich denn begeben? Nördlich Trollegrund |kopfkrat Lieber etwas westlicher |kopfkrat Lieber etwas östlicher |kopfkrat 

Ich weiß ja, ich könnte suchen, aber leider schaffe ich es vor 19.00 Uhr nicht, am Wasser zu sein:c und am WE ruft schon wieder die "bucklige" Verwandschaft. 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Knurrhahn (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

@Tuempelteddy
Mein Boot liegt so bei 800 kg |uhoh: so Eins möchte ich auch :k 
Westlich vom Trollegrund.
Du siehst am Ufer Windräder und den Leuchtturm und dort gerade raus auf 18-19m.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Tuempelteddy (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

*Danke Knurri #6 *

Dann muss morgen Abend nur noch der Wind mitspielen und dann kann's losgehen. Werde berichten.
Ja, die 800 kg machen sich bei unruhiger See auch ganz gut, der Nachteil ist eben, dass man auf eine Slip oder sehr festen Strand angewiesen ist. Und die momentanen Spritpreise laden auch nicht gerade zum Bootfahren ein#d . Aber was soll's:"Kost' der Sprit auch zwei Mark zehn, Scheiß egal, es wird schon gehen!"

Gruß Torsten


----------



## camper63 (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

Super Fang Knurri!! |schild-g  

Gruß aus Potsdam!!


----------



## baltic25 (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

Drei Mark Zehn ,wenn schon ,denn schon!! Gelle


			
				Tuempelteddy schrieb:
			
		

> *Danke Knurri #6 *
> 
> Dann muss morgen Abend nur noch der Wind mitspielen und dann kann's losgehen. Werde berichten.
> Ja, die 800 kg machen sich bei unruhiger See auch ganz gut, der Nachteil ist eben, dass man auf eine Slip oder sehr festen Strand angewiesen ist. Und die momentanen Spritpreise laden auch nicht gerade zum Bootfahren ein#d . Aber was soll's:"Kost' der Sprit auch zwei Mark zehn, Scheiß egal, es wird schon gehen!"
> ...


----------



## CyTrobIc (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

knurri hast du auch boote mit mehr als 5 PS ?
Für leute mit Bootsführerschein ?


----------



## Knurrhahn (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

@CyTrobIc

Leider habe ich nur Motoren mit 5 und 6 PS.
Aber wir haben uns vorgenommen, uns  nächstes Jahr noch ein größeres Boot
mit einen stärkeren Motor zu zulegen.
Leider geht nicht alles auf einmal.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## CyTrobIc (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

Wenn du dann eins hast komm ich mal vorbei


----------



## Schütti (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

Hi Knurri,

ein dickes Petri #6 auch von mir. Ich kann´s kaum bis Anfang Oktober abwarten. Dann geht´s wieder ab nach Fehmarn.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## stefanhoffmann7 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

Nur mal so eine Idee: 

Wer fährt öfter mal mit dem Boot in Rerik / Kühlungsborn raus? Vielleicht gelingt es, ein kleines Netz von Boardis zu stricken, welche sich ab und zu mal verabreden, mit mehreren Booten (sicherer) auf weiter entfernte Fanggründe zu begeben?

Wer hat prinzipiell Interesse an so etwas? Wie man das ganze kommuntikationsmäßig umsetzt, können wir später noch bereden.

Grüsse Stefan


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*



			
				stefanhoffmann7 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal so eine Idee:
> 
> Wer fährt öfter mal mit dem Boot in Rerik / Kühlungsborn raus? Vielleicht gelingt es, ein kleines Netz von Boardis zu stricken, welche sich ab und zu mal verabreden, mit mehreren Booten (sicherer) auf weiter entfernte Fanggründe zu begeben?
> 
> ...



Moin Stefan, soetwas gibt es schon seit bestehenh des AB. Das sind nemlich laufend Treffen in Meschendorf wo Mitangler mit Boot gesucht werden. Ansonsten mußt du dich an Knurri oder mich wenden wann wir mal wieder oben sind. Da sollte was gehen.


----------



## stefanhoffmann7 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

Jörg, danke für die Info! Vielleicht klappt es diesen Sommer bei mir, denn ich komme bald für einen Monat voms Auslandsstudium in die Heimat zurück...die Ostsee fehlt mir so!!!

Grüße  #h 

Stefan


----------



## AudiGott1984 (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

@ Knurri - auf dein Angebot mit dem Boot komme ich garantiert mal zurück ! Mein Opa wohnt in Boiensdorf am Salzhaff deswegen ist es ein Katzensprung nach Rerik oder K-Born !!


Ich meld mich zeitig bei dir ! Wie läuft das denn ?? Du bringst das Boot an nem Strand von dem wir los wollen ??

Und wie lange können wir raus ??




MfG Maik


----------



## Knurrhahn (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

@AudiGott1984
Genau so läuft es.
Die Boote stehen am Strand, ihr bekommt eine Einweisung und die Schwimmwesten.
Wenn ihr das Boot für einen Tag mietet heißt das von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang, da es verboten ist Boote in der Dunkelheit zu vermieten
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## sunny (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> da es verboten ist Boote in der Dunkelheit zu vermieten
> Gruss Knurri!



Ich will sie ja nicht im Dunkeln mieten, nur fahren :q .

Ne, im Ernst, ist meines Erachtes aus Sicherheitsgründen auch völlig richtig so #6


----------



## stefanhoffmann7 (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

@ Meeresanger-Schwerin + Knurri + alle Boardies:

Was habt ihr diesen Samstag vor? Fahrt ihr auf die Ostsee (Kühlungsborn, Keksdorf, Rerik) raus? Ist ein Boardi-Treffen irgendwo geplant?

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, fahre ich mit ein paar Leuten am Samstag mit dem eigenen Boot, vielleicht kann man gemeinsam (ggf. auch weiter) rausfahren.


----------



## Tuempelteddy (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

Ich wollte am Samstag eventuell auch mal wieder los. Zum Glück wohne ich aber etwas dichter am Meer und so entscheide ich meistens erst am Morgen, ob das Wetter 'ne Ausfahrt zulässt.
Meine Tour zu "Knurri's Dorschstellen" ging übrigens voll daneben. Die gesamte 18m-Kante von Kühlungsborn über Meschendorf bist fast nach Rerik war dermaßen mit Stellnetzen dicht, dass nicht mehr zu erkennen war, welche Stöter zusammen gehörten und wie die Netze lagen. Zu allem Überfluss hatten die Dorsche wohl auch noch das Weite gesucht und nur ein paar Halbstarke fanden den Weg in die Pfanne. Aber das ist eben Angelei:" Heute so, morgen so". 

Torsten


----------



## stefanhoffmann7 (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

Ich evt. auch am Samstag, aber die Wetterprognose ist bis jetzt nicht so einladend, ich habe 4 Stunden Anfahrt, da ist mir einigermassen gutes Wetter wichtig.
Wind bis 4..ok. Schauer...ok. Aber Wind bis 4 UND Schauer/Gewitter.... nicht so toll.

Mal sehen, vielleicht haben sich die Meteorolügner verrechnet und die Vorhersage wird besser


----------



## Tuempelteddy (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

Momentan sieht's nicht so gut aus. Wir haben Nord-West, ich würde mal sagen hier in Schwerin 'ne 3-4. Stationsmeldung Warnemünde von 10 Uhr: NW 5. Bei den Werten wird's mit 'nem kleinen Boot in der Gegend nichts. Und die Großwetterlage verspricht auch keine wesentliche Besserung.

Torsten


----------



## stefanhoffmann7 (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

Ja, Torsten, Recht hast Du - ich habe auch die Wetterlage aufmerksam beobachtet und bin zum gleichen Entschluss gekommen. Lieber auf Fisch verzichten als selbst zu Fischfutter werden.  Also warten wir auf besseres Wetter. Oder auf die Nordsee mit dem Kutter raus, z.B. auf Makrele.


----------



## meeresprofi (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*



			
				stefanhoffmann7 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Torsten, Recht hast Du - ich habe auch die Wetterlage aufmerksam beobachtet und bin zum gleichen Entschluss gekommen. Lieber auf Fisch verzichten als selbst zu Fischfutter werden.  Also warten wir auf besseres Wetter. Oder auf die Nordsee mit dem Kutter raus, z.B. auf Makrele.



Moin Stefan 

sieht perspektivisch so aus, als würde der Wind etwas abnehmen. Ich habe daher schon mal das nächste Wochenende ins Auge gefasst. Letztendlich entscheiden werde ich das aber auch erst Freitag oder Samstag, weil nur die Wetterberichte mit einem Tag Vorlauf einigermaßen zuverlässig sind. Mehr als 3-4 Bft aus Südwest sollte es für einen angenehmen Angeltag nicht sein. 
Falls Du für nächstes Wochenende Interesse hast, kannst Du Dich jal mal melden. Eine Mitfahrgelegenheit im Boot ab Hafen Kühlungsborn könnte ich anbieten.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## stefanhoffmann7 (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

@ Uwe, danke sehr für Dein nettes Angebot, aber ich kann leider doch nicht dieses WE hochkommen  :c  - wenn Du rausfährst, sag bescheid, was Du gefangen hast, ja? 

Und pass bloss mit den Gewittern auf - bei etwas schwüler Luft bilden die sich dort auf See manchmal binnen 20/30 Minuten aus dem Nichts. Bin dort selbst schon mal auf diese Weise auf See in ein Gewitter geraten (wurde nicht im Wetterbericht angesagt) und hab mir  ne dreiviertelstunde lang fast in die Hosen gemacht, bis das rettende Ufer erreicht war. War gar nicht komisch zu sehen, wie hinter einem auf dem Meer und vor einem auf dem Land die Blitze einschlagen und man ist mittendrin im Geschehen. Aber ich nehme mal, Du weisst das alles, Petri!!!


----------



## Knurrhahn (1. August 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

Am letzten Wochenende konnte man ja endliche wieder rausfahren.
Zwar nicht auf die 18m Marke, da immer etwas Angst vor eine Gewitter da war, aber es konnten trotzdem einige Dorsche gefangen werden.
Diese Woche scheint sich das Wetter endlich zu beruhigen.
Wird aber auch Zeit, dann geht es wider auf die großen Dorsche.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## meeresprofi (1. August 2005)

*AW: Sie beißen immer wilder!*

Ich war letztes Wochenende auch nicht los, war mit den angekündigten Gewittern und auch mit der Windvorhersage zu heikel. Für hoch fahren und nicht auf's Wasser kommen ist die Tour doch zu lang. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, das bald mal das eine oder andere ruhige Wochenende kommt, sonst muss doch wieder ein Tag Urlauf dran glauben.


----------

